# Iver Johnson Lovell Diamond Bicycle age by headbadges.?.?.



## s1b (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm curious if anyone knows the time frame of production by the headbadges and forks on a Lovell.
Pictures taken from here and web searches.


----------



## s1b (Nov 29, 2018)

And another


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2018)

these are speculations:
1). 30's
2). TOC
3). teens
4). tens
5). tens
6). tens


----------



## s1b (Nov 29, 2018)

bricycle said:


> these are speculations:
> 1). 30's
> 2). TOC
> 3). teens
> ...



So you think 3-6 are 1910-1919?


----------



## s1b (Nov 29, 2018)

bricycle said:


> these are speculations:
> 1). 30's
> 2). TOC
> 3). teens
> ...



What interesting also is the forks. 1 and 3 have two ribs at the top. All the others have three


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2018)

s1b said:


> So you think 3-6 are 1910-1919?



think 6 is 1900 to 1910


----------



## Handyman (Nov 29, 2018)

#3 is mine ! (Lovell Special).....................I always thought it was older than the teens, but I have no proof of that.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2018)

Handyman said:


> #3 is mine ! (Lovell Special).....................I always thought it was older than the teens, but I have no proof of that.  Pete in Fitchburg



oh, it may be a 10's, remember I said speculation.... plus you would know better than I. Mr. Iver!!!


----------



## s1b (Nov 29, 2018)

bricycle said:


> think 6 is 1900 to 1910



Interesting! These two are the same headbadge design, but one is brass and the other tin(?).


----------



## s1b (Nov 29, 2018)

@bricycle and @Handyman 
Have you guys looked at the two different fork styles?
I ask because Handyman yours has the same fork as the one that has the headbadge that looks like a 30s design(possibly).


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2018)

s1b said:


> Interesting! These two are the same headbadge design, but one is brass and the other tin(?).View attachment 910292
> View attachment 910293



I believe the silver one is actually early Aluminum. sure the brass is earlier tho.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 2, 2018)

Lovell badge bicycle. It's 1912.


----------



## s1b (Dec 2, 2018)

locomotion said:


> This is my earliest Lovell badge bicycle. It's late 1880's.
> 
> View attachment 912779
> 
> ...



@locomotion  You have the bike of the 1912?


----------



## locomotion (Dec 2, 2018)

s1b said:


> @locomotion  You have the bike of the 1912?



yes


----------



## s1b (Dec 2, 2018)

locomotion said:


> yes



Could you take a picture of the top of the forks?


----------



## locomotion (Dec 2, 2018)

s1b said:


> Could you take a picture of the top of the forks?



same as on this bike


----------



## s1b (Dec 2, 2018)

locomotion said:


> same as on this bike
> 
> View attachment 912816



Was curious because I think the forks changed sometime in the mid 20s.
Which if that's true, it would help give a quick idea of when it was made.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 2, 2018)

all 3 of these bikes have different badges, but same fork crown


----------



## locomotion (Dec 2, 2018)

and these 2 bikes have different badges, but same fork crown


----------



## s1b (Dec 2, 2018)

This one also has that "3 rib"style of fork. It was 1915 I believe


----------



## s1b (Dec 2, 2018)

locomotion said:


> and these 2 bikes have different badges, but same fork crown
> 
> View attachment 912842
> 
> View attachment 912843



I think these are mid 20s and 30s


----------



## s1b (Dec 2, 2018)

And this one maybe early 20s possibly very late teens.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 2, 2018)

I would not try to date them by fork crowns exclusively.
but try to get the sprocket details as well
might help more IMO

some info on here
http://www.oldbike.eu/iverjohnson/?page_id=576


----------



## s1b (Dec 2, 2018)

Best way I can describe the forks is, 2 rib and 3 rib.
I think the 3 rib are early 20s and earlier. The 2 rib, mid 20s to the end of production.

The only flaw is Handyman believes his to be teens or older.


----------



## Handyman (Dec 3, 2018)

s1b said:


> Best way I can describe the forks is, 2 rib and 3 rib.
> I think the 3 rib are early 20s and earlier. The 2 rib, mid 20s to the end of production.
> 
> The only flaw is Handyman believes his to be teens or older.




I could be WAY off base so don't go by what I believe....................I also believe that wearing a rabbit's foot will bring you good luck, so take it from there !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------

